# mcs



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Got a chargeback from mcs today and we haven't completed work for them in over year. Email says I can dispute the chargeback but they don't provide an email or any contact info. It for storing personnels and my they say me receipt doesn't match the order. If for the exact amount plus give details of the items.

Anybody have any luck fighting them or have any contact info.

I deactivated myself about 8 months ago


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Got a chargeback from mcs today and we haven't completed work for them in over year. Email says I can dispute the chargeback but they don't provide an email or any contact info. It for storing personnels and my they say me receipt doesn't match the order. If for the exact amount plus give details of the items.
> 
> Anybody have any luck fighting them or have any contact info.
> 
> I deactivated myself about 8 months ago


Wannabe has warned people about MCS. Apparently they are prone to beginning the chargebacks AFTER you're done working for them. PM him and see what advice he can provide.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you don't have any outstanding orders with them to draw the money from, what did they say they were going to do to satisfy the chargeback?


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Got a chargeback from mcs today and we haven't completed work for them in over year. Email says I can dispute the chargeback but they don't provide an email or any contact info. It for storing personnels and my they say me receipt doesn't match the order. If for the exact amount plus give details of the items.
> 
> Anybody have any luck fighting them or have any contact info.
> 
> I deactivated myself about 8 months ago


Do they have electronic account information for your checking or savings accounts. If not telll em to PISSoFF. If they want to take you to court then fine you will have to come to (XX where ever youre based out of) and we shall have a good laugh at your dime. They attempted this with me and I told them NO I don't think so and said Goodbye. I love being nice to them , saying goodbye instead of hanging up abruptly, after cheesing them off. Woof


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We have had chargebacks up to 4 years after the fact. "Just say to bad so sad?" You can but they have an attorney outfit (If you p.m. I can tell you the name) that will trash your credit collecting from you or your insurance. They (atty outfit) has started a strategy of accusing the contractor of Fed Violations of erroneous charges of Government Insured Loans...ie..... fraud. See where that leads.....

I can give you some numbers to call and some of the players if you want.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

wannabe said:


> we have had chargebacks up to 4 years after the fact. "just say to bad so sad?" you can but they have an attorney outfit (if you p.m. I can tell you the name) that will trash your credit collecting from you or your insurance. They (atty outfit) has started a strategy of accusing the contractor of fed violations of erroneous charges of government insured loans...ie..... Fraud. See where that leads.....
> 
> I can give you some numbers to call and some of the players if you want.


sounds like real a holes


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Note to self...

Do not work for MCS.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Note to self...
> 
> Do not work for MCS.


The correct note to self is don't ever stop working for MCS :sad:


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

It's sad that I won't sign up for direct deposit for just this reason


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Direct deposit is just that. A means to deposit money. They can't take it back out.

It's a one way electronic street. You can verify that with your bank.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Did they provide you with proper "instructions" on what and how to document the storage of the personnel?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Direct deposit is just that. A means to deposit money. They can't take it back out.
> 
> It's a one way electronic street. You can verify that with your bank.


 
I have had a couple of redionals in the past want me to sing up that paid direct deposit every two weeks. 

Sounds great until you read the line on the direct deposit sign up form they send that states they can take out any and all back charges or other fees from the same account when they want. 

Yeah, not giving anyone access to my accounts. If I ever did sign up for direct deposit I would open an account specific to that customer and set it up to sweep the account each day and move all funds to another account.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

We have direct deposit once monthly, and in the form it clearly says that they can take out any miscalculated payment, which I knew was signing my life away! Basically check goes in all the cash comes out, and goes to an entirely different bank.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

okay same happened to me here but it is funny in that my now EX wife at that time owned the company to which the charge backs were charged back on ,,, so i was as helpful as i could be her company did shoddy work and who am i to stand in the way of them getting back there money lmao


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

MCS just made a friend of mine eat a roof to the tune of 6K. It was a sh*thole too 2 story steep roof, resheeted and everything. Because he didn't report the tarp blew off apparently. Sh*t happens


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> We have direct deposit once monthly, and in the form it clearly says that they can take out any miscalculated payment, which I knew was signing my life away! Basically check goes in all the cash comes out, and goes to an entirely different bank.


 
LOL... who ever said Blondes are dump... way to go girl...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> We have direct deposit once monthly, and in the form it clearly says that they can take out any miscalculated payment, which I knew was signing my life away! Basically check goes in all the cash comes out, and goes to an entirely different bank.


You've got it !! You're as smart as you are easy on the eyes. One question tho' if they try to back charge you does that make your account go in the negative till there are sufficent funds to cover it or is it NOPE not today type of scenario ??


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

They keep hitting your acct 6-10x per day. Each time YOU get the insufficient funds charges from your bank AND MCS. Good idea though... just doesnt work unless you close the account.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

i never heard blondes were dump? dumb all the time haha! I am sure they can try to take back any funds, but after 48 hours it is at your banks discretion to allow the charges.Our banker told us that the depositer always has the ability to take the funds away for 24 hours after they deposit, they always freek out when i pull all of the cash out of the bank, i let hubby do it, it makes him feel good about himself for that 10 minutes where the little teller thinks he is some young rich guy. but we had a partner 2 years ago and had a joint checking, when he defaulted on his personal accounts they took the money from us, because the names matched.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Direct deposit may be in some cases a convenience for you but it always leverage for the regional.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> We have had chargebacks up to 4 years after the fact. "Just say to bad so sad?" You can but they have an attorney outfit (If you p.m. I can tell you the name) that will trash your credit collecting from you or your insurance. They (atty outfit) has started a strategy of accusing the contractor of Fed Violations of erroneous charges of Government Insured Loans...ie..... fraud. See where that leads.....
> 
> I can give you some numbers to call and some of the players if you want.






Its a crying shame that the FBI doesn't audit their operation.



One day they'll over step. Right now they have gotten away with so much stuff that they probably feel invincible. And just keep grabbing for more.
But the day will come when they step over the line, that'll be fun to watch.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm putting up a fight. I asked for the letter HUD sent them with the chargeback notice and he emailed me a smart comment that said its the nature of the business. :whistling2:

I think they are pulling a fast one, Im really really hoping they try and pull money out of my account, my bank is a super small outfit and and I told the CEO to watch my account and he said if they pull money out without a court order its a federal offensive and he will report them. :thumbup::thumbsup: 

He said in Michigan the only person allowed to pull money out of account without a court order is the IRS and Sallie mae. MCS doesn't qualify for that.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I'm putting up a fight. I asked for the letter HUD sent them with the chargeback notice and he emailed me a smart comment that said its the nature of the business. :whistling2:
> 
> I think they are pulling a fast one, Im really really hoping they try and pull money out of my account, my bank is a super small outfit and and I told the CEO to watch my account and he said if they pull money out without a court order its a federal offensive and he will report them. :thumbup::thumbsup:
> 
> He said in Michigan the only person allowed to pull money out of account without a court order is the IRS and Sallie mae. MCS doesn't qualify for that.


Just curious, how'd this turn out?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I'm putting up a fight. I asked for the letter HUD sent them with the chargeback notice and he emailed me a smart comment that said its the nature of the business. :whistling2:
> 
> I think they are pulling a fast one, Im really really hoping they try and pull money out of my account, my bank is a super small outfit and and I told the CEO to watch my account and he said if they pull money out without a court order its a federal offensive and he will report them. :thumbup::thumbsup:
> 
> He said in Michigan the only person allowed to pull money out of account without a court order is the IRS and Sallie mae. MCS doesn't qualify for that.


Never ever give routing numbers or account info out. It's like leaving your wallet with the night manager at McDonald's to put your pay in.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I won, no chargebacks. They attempted to get me for 2 more and I beat both of them.



SwiftRes said:


> Just curious, how'd this turn out?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I disagree, only the IRS and Sallie mae can take money out of your account without approval. Some may try but you just have to go to your bank and stop the transaction.





GTX63 said:


> Never ever give routing numbers or account info out. It's like leaving your wallet with the night manager at McDonald's to put your pay in.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

we get a lot of this crap from MCS and they never really fight that hard on the big ones. Problem is, they learn who will fight them and they change their tactic. Now they just charge back little things that aren't worth fighting over. Honestly I just assume I am not going to get paid whenever I do wints for them, but I make up for it with 3 or 4 30k+ approvals a year.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I disagree, only the IRS and Sallie mae can take money out of your account without approval. Some may try but you just have to go to your bank and stop the transaction.


Legally they can't.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I find the easiest way to prevent people from being able to take money directly out of my bank account is to be a Property Preservation Contractor. That way I never have any money in there for them to take. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

Was actually in the process of ironing out a vendor agreement with them...may let that one slide now.


----------

